# Kabel im Boot verlegen



## Raabiat (19. Juli 2006)

Mahlzeit liebe Bastler,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, Kabel in der Bootswand eines doppelwandigen, innen ausgeschäumten Bootsrumpfes zu verlegen, ohne selbigen dabei aufschlitzen zu müssen?|kopfkrat
Kabelkanal würde doof ausschauen|uhoh:

Danke für eure Tipps|wavey:


----------



## vaaberg (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kabel im Boot verlegen*

Jo,                        |kopfkrat 
geht ganz einfach. Es gibt Klebepads zu Aufnahme von Kabel -bindern.
Wichtig ! Klebefläche am Boot vorher gründlich reinigen. Ich habe Aceton genommen, man darf aber nur ein bis zweimal drüberwischen. Die Kabelbinderhalter sind bei mir schon 4 Jahre dran.
Andere Möglichkeit ist Kunststoffchlauch wie ihn die Elektriker auch verwenden, Mehrere Farben möglich.
Und denk dran, das Schwingerkabel für´s Echolot* NICHT* zusammen mit anderen stromführenden Kabeln verlegen. 
Oder zumindest eine zusätzliche Abschirmungen aus Alufolie.

#6 #6


----------



## Raabiat (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kabel im Boot verlegen*

hmm Vaaberg |kopfkrat

ich glaube, wir reden/schreiben gerade aneinander vorbei|supergri

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit, die Kabel *IN* der Boardwand (also *IM* Rumpf) zu verlegen. Kabelkanal oder Kabelschlauch sichtbar im Boot finde ich nicht so prickelnd und sehr, sehr unschön. Es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben, die Kabel *IN* den Rumpf zu bekommen |kopfkrat


----------



## FPB (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kabel im Boot verlegen*

hallo raabiat,

das problem ist die bohrung von der eintrittsöffnung bis zur austrittsöffnung durch den Schaum in der wand. mit einem draht
könntest du zwar im schaum  rumstochern , aber wenn doch noch eine versteifung in der bootwand ist, ist schluss. mir ist da vaabergs
vorschlag lieber, schon um das boot zu schonen.

gruß


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kabel im Boot verlegen*

Vielleicht bin ich jetzt ohne Fotos ein bissl planlos. 

Aber hat das Boot keinen "Rand" wo man das Kabel 
drunter legen kann?
Oder wenn es ein offener Rand ist rein?


----------



## Raabiat (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kabel im Boot verlegen*



			
				Torsk_NI schrieb:
			
		

> (..)
> Aber hat das Boot keinen "Rand" wo man das Kabel
> drunter legen kann?
> Oder wenn es ein offener Rand ist rein?



absolut korrekt erfasst.....kein Rand, keine Rinne


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kabel im Boot verlegen*

Was willst Du denn mit dem Kabel überhaupt betreiben? #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kabel im Boot verlegen*

Zeig doch mal ein Foto vielleicht kommt dann die zündende Idee...


----------



## Raabiat (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kabel im Boot verlegen*

@Torsk
Foto ist schlecht....das Boot steht in ca. 450km Entfernung bei meinen Eltern 

@Zanderfänger
Ich habe folgendes vor:
Das Echolotkabel so verlegen, das es fest im Boot ist und ich vor jedem Ausflug nur schnell das Gerät aufstecken muss. Ausserdem soll das Stromkabel (selbstverständlich getrennt vom Echolotkabel) genauso verlegt werden, damit ich einfach nur die Batterie schnell wechseln kann und die Kabelei nirgends zu sehen oder im Weg ist.

Reicht als Erklärung?


----------



## vaaberg (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kabel im Boot verlegen*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> hmm Vaaberg |kopfkrat
> 
> ich glaube, wir reden/schreiben gerade aneinander vorbei|supergri
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit, die Kabel *IN* der Boardwand (also *IM* Rumpf) zu verlegen. Kabelkanal oder Kabelschlauch sichtbar im Boot finde ich nicht so prickelnd und sehr, sehr unschön. Es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben, die Kabel *IN* den Rumpf zu bekommen |kopfkrat





Das hättest Du schon im ersten Thread sagen sollen.|bla: 
Wenn das Boot ausgeschäumt ist wird es sehr schwer werden da Kabel durchzuziehen. Wenn allerdings Schaumplatten vor dem Zusammenkleben der Inne u. Aussenschale verwandt wurden hast Du Chancen. Oder ist es ein Kajütboot, da sind manchmal Kabelrohre eingebaut.
Im übrigen kannst Du im Conrad Katalog nachsehen, es gibt viele Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Raabiat (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kabel im Boot verlegen*



			
				vaaberg schrieb:
			
		

> Das hättest Du schon im ersten Thread sagen sollen.|bla:


hehehe|supergri



			
				vaaberg schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Boot ausgeschäumt ist wird es sehr schwer werden da Kabel durchzuziehen.


das dachte ich mir, deshalb die Frage nach Möglichkeiten#c



			
				vaaberg schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn allerdings Schaumplatten vor dem Zusammenkleben der Inne u. Aussenschale verwandt wurden hast Du Chancen.


Ich glaube, die haben Innen- und Aussenschale zusammengeklebt und dann geschäumt....so hab ich's zumindest auf der Herstellerseite zwischen den Zeilen herausgelesen



			
				vaaberg schrieb:
			
		

> Oder ist es ein Kajütboot


Nein!



			
				vaaberg schrieb:
			
		

> Im übrigen kannst Du im Conrad Katalog nachsehen, es gibt viele Möglichkeiten.


Wonach guck ich denn da, beim guten alten Conrad??


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kabel im Boot verlegen*

Es gibt vielleicht eine Möglichkeit:
Wenn du eine Scheuerleiste hast, die auf der Naht der Innen- und
Außenschale sitzt, kannst du diese lösen und dahinter Kabel in begrenztem Umfang verstecken. Mußt dann eben am richtigen Ort
nach innen bohren.


----------



## friggler (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kabel im Boot verlegen*

Hallo,
hast Du in dem Boot schon irgendwo ein Loch wo Du an den Innenschaum kommst (zum testen)?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## friggler (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kabel im Boot verlegen*

Wenn schon ein Loch vorhanden ist kannst Du versuchen ob Du z.B. mit einem Federstahldraht evtl. 2-3mm rund den du Spitz geschliffen hast durch dem Schaum kommst- und wie weit...
 Mit viel Glück kannst Du den Draht an der oberen Kante komplett durchführen und als Zugdraht benutzen. Dann müsstest Du nur zwei Löcher von schätzungsweise 3-4 cm wieder verschliessen.
  Die Chance ist aber wohl nicht sehr gross, und dann müsstest Du viele Löcher zum durchfädeln  machen ...

  Bevor Ich mein Boot zerlöchere würde Ich mir eher begehbaren Kabelkanal holen.
Der hat ein halbrundes Profil und Sieht dann aus wie die Scheuerleiste (oder als Scheuerleistenersatz) - kann sehr flexibel auch um Rundungen verlegt werden und hat -wenn Qualität z.B. Tehalit- auch eine hohe mechanische Feste.

Ich hab Bilder angehängt...hoffe Ich

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## vaaberg (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kabel im Boot verlegen*

|schlaf: .............habe erstmal nen Pensionisten - Schönheites- Erhaltungsschläfchen gemacht...........

Aber jetzt............
 Conrad Katalog Seite 680 = *Kabel-Bündel - Befestigungssockel*

dto. 681 *Spiralschlauch* usw. Seite 682 Kabelbinder zum Wiederöffnen. Seite dto. *Befestigunsbinder(!)*
und 679: *Selbstverschweissendes Isolierband,* für Wasserpantscher einfach super(bischen teuer) exportiere ich auch nach N. Ich habe damit z.B. an meinem Pott das gesamte Kabelgerödel + Schaltungszüge am Aussenborder(AB) was ausserhalb ist. zusammengefasst, nach 4 Jahren fängt es an zu zerbröseln.Wenn das Band erstmal paar Sekunden zusammen ist hilft nur ein Messer ums wieder loszukriegen.

Einige der Artikel gibts in verschiedenen Farben.
Ich will Dir auch nicht verschweigen, das es fast alles auch bei Ebay gibt. Musst halt Preise vergleichen.
Ich habe erstmal fertisch.

|closed:


----------



## Pannenfischer (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kabel im Boot verlegen*

@Raabiat
Leg's doch einfach aussen vorbei,dann siehst du es auch
nicht|supergri |supergri


----------



## vaaberg (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kabel im Boot verlegen*



			
				friggler schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn schon ein Loch vorhanden ist kannst Du versuchen ob Du z.B. mit einem Federstahldraht evtl. 2-3mm rund den du Spitz geschliffen hast durch dem Schaum kommst- und wie weit...
> Mit viel Glück kannst Du den Draht an der oberen Kante komplett durchführen und als Zugdraht benutzen. Dann müsstest Du nur zwei Löcher von schätzungsweise 3-4 cm wieder verschliessen.
> Die Chance ist aber wohl nicht sehr gross, und dann müsstest Du viele Löcher zum durchfädeln  machen ...
> 
> ...




Friggler, das ist auch ne gute Idee, aber wo gibt´s das ?


----------



## friggler (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kabel im Boot verlegen*

@Vaaberg
In manchen gut sortierten Baumärkten, besser und günstiger ist der Elektrogrosshandel-Da kaufe Ich meistens- zumal dort meist Industriequalität zu bekommen ist. Bei vielen Grosshändlern kann man auch als Privatperson kaufen das wissen nur viele nicht...
Händler in deiner Nähe findest Du mit Sicherheit auch im Netz.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## vaaberg (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kabel im Boot verlegen*



			
				friggler schrieb:
			
		

> @Vaaberg
> In manchen gut sortierten Baumärkten, besser und günstiger ist der Elektrogrosshandel-Da kaufe Ich meistens- zumal dort meist Industriequalität zu bekommen ist. Bei vielen Grosshändlern kann man auch als Privatperson kaufen das wissen nur viele nicht...
> Händler in deiner Nähe findest Du mit Sicherheit auch im Netz.
> 
> ...




Andreas, das haste jut jemacht.  Heissen Dung !
Göttingen ist zwar Provinz und wenn se nicht insolvent sind haben wir mehrere Großhändler.

#6


----------



## babsi (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kabel im Boot verlegen*

Moin, moin aus dem hohen Norden#h 

ich habe ein Boot, 4,50 Meter lang, aus Holz mit GFK überzogen.
Möchte jetzt mein Humminbird Portable fest instalieren.
Welche Position ist die Beste, den Geber am Boden des Bootes zu befestigen ? Hat schon mal jemand den Geber zwischen dem Holzeinlegeboden und dem Bootsrumpf befestigt ? Ist das Signal des Gebers gleich wie bei einer Durchbruchsmontage, kann der Geber durch den Holzrumpf die Signale gut empfangen?

|wavey: Gruss Babsi


----------



## vaaberg (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kabel im Boot verlegen*



			
				babsi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, moin aus dem hohen Norden#h
> 
> ich habe ein Boot, 4,50 Meter lang, aus Holz mit GFK überzogen.
> Möchte jetzt mein Humminbird Portable fest instalieren.
> ...




#q 
Ja, da habe ich Erfahrungen gemacht. Leider ging das in meinem GFK Boot daneben, weil mein Bootsboden ein Sandwich ist. Bei nur einer Materialschicht sollte es aber Klappen. Du musst den Schwinger nur richtig auflaminieren. Es dürfen keine Luftblasen zwischen Bootsboden und Schwinger sein. Zwei Komponenten Spachtel aus dem Kfz. Bereich gut anrühren, Masse auftragen und dann den vorher leicht angeschliffenen Schwinger draufdrücken. Abhärtezeit je nach Mischung 30 - 50 Min.
Ja, und den Bootsboden gut sauber und trocken machen, anschleifen an der Klebestelle.

Ich habe den Schwinger am Heck weit weg vom Motor(AB) fest angebaut und das haut super hin. Mein LC 104 cx schafft über 300 m bei Stillstand.


----------



## babsi (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kabel im Boot verlegen*

Hallo Vaaberg #h 

Danke für Deinen Bericht#6 . Du meinst wirklich, dass ich die glatte Seite des Gebers, die zur Wasseroberfläche zeigt, leicht anschleifen kann, ohne den Empfang zu beeinträchtigen. Ich meine wegen der kleinen Riefen im Kunststoffbelag.
Werde es probieren und hoffe es klappt.

Gruss nach Göttingen|wavey: 

Babsi


----------

